# Magnesium Hydroponic Effect



## ilikeblazin (May 10, 2007)

> Notice how in figure 16 and 17 the leaves curl upwards like they're praying? They're praying for Mg! The tips may also twist.
> This can be quickly resolved by watering with 1 tablespoon Epsom salts/gallon of water. Until you can correct nutrient lockout, try foliar feeding. That way the plants get all the nitrogen and Mg they need. The plants can be foliar feed at &#189; teaspoon/quart of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water). When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil.
> If the starting water is above 200 ppm, that is pretty hard water, that will lock out mg with all of the calcium in the water. Either add a 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of epsom salts or lime (both will effectively reduce the lockout or invest into a reverse osmosis water filter.
> Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients.
> ...


My plant is doing this, as you can see here:






It states above that:


> This can be quickly resolved by watering with 1 tablespoon Epsom salts/gallon of water. Until you can correct nutrient lockout, try foliar feeding. That way the plants get all the nitrogen and Mg they need. The plants can be foliar feed at &#189; teaspoon/quart of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water).


Is this for hydroponic systems?

Am I able to put 1 tablespoon of Epsom salt/gallon of water even though I have liquid seaweed in the gallon of water also?

Am I able to use normal salt? or is Epsom salt the normal kind of salt?

If I have to foliar feed, what does he mean by:


> The plants can be foliar feed at &#189; teaspoon/quart of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water).


 
Thanks for your time and help, I appreciate it.

P.S. Check out my first Grow Journal!!!


----------



## ilikeblazin (May 11, 2007)

i need an answer pleaaaseeeeeee


----------



## potroast (May 13, 2007)

Yes, you can use Epsom Salts in your hydro reservoir. And you can mix it like it said, and spray your plants with it to give them a MG boost faster.

No, it's not the same as table salt, or Sodium Cloride. Epsom Salt is Magnesium Sulfate, completely different stuff.

Does it make you wish you listened that day in Chem class?


----------



## ilikeblazin (May 13, 2007)

iv never tookin chem and never will.
where can i purchase this epsom salts?


----------



## Circle_of_Joy (May 14, 2007)

ilikeblazin said:


> iv never tookin chem and never will.
> where can i purchase this epsom salts?


The store in the medical/supplement/stomach-bowel section.


----------



## ilikeblazin (May 14, 2007)

sounds dirty


----------



## Justin Hale (May 14, 2007)

potroast said:


> Yes, you can use Epsom Salts in your hydro reservoir. And you can mix it like it said, and spray your plants with it to give them a MG boost faster.
> 
> No, it's not the same as table salt, or Sodium Cloride. Epsom Salt is Magnesium Sulfate, completely different stuff.
> 
> Does it make you wish you listened that day in Chem class?


also, you may want to flush your res and related equipment. assuming that your plants are not deficient in other nutes, try just using epsom salt in the new res water for a few cycles, the results will be almost immediate. after a few days , change the water and re-up on all the stuff you normally use. 

one last thing, check your ph. this is the main cause of many nute related probs. (imho)


----------



## ibuild4u (May 14, 2009)

Oh Man, thanks for the info im adding now to a 10 gal res, i have been useing h the nutes to avoid this, using chlorine remover also now, only 20% of plants are doing this on a drip system ph at 6 religiously , hope this helps there not bad yet, happened over night on the second week of veg, changed tank water and noticed the next day but it only had 1 water cycle of new, so I assume it was a lockup over the last few days, shoulda caught it earlier thanks 4 help


----------



## ibuild4u (May 14, 2009)

if i assume hard water, can i add 1/4 t spoon per gal of water on evrey water change or will it hurt if i dont have as hard a water as I suspect.
can I chk my water hardness at tap with ph test in a ass backwards way or can you sugggest a method

thank you


----------



## williac76 (Jun 12, 2010)

Match in review with the Bluelab the cost over 100 dollars!

29.00 vs $130
CHECK THIS OUT! VERY GOOD METER FOR NEWBIES NO CALIBRATION ETC>>>

http://www.ecrater.com/p/442513/hydr...uncheon-ec-ppm 

- no calibration
- easy to read
- water proof 
- Match in review with the Bluelab PPM Stick that cost over 100 dollars!

DOWNSIDE***Takes to weeks to come from honk kong but does arrive eventually from seller***


----------

